

Justin.tv has more incoming video than YouTube - abstractbill
http://mashable.com/2009/05/21/justin-tv-usage-stats/

======
oldgregg
Yeah, the problem is they have TOO MUCH video. The s/n ratio on JTV is so high
that pirated channels are the only thing worth watching. I'm sure there's some
good content in there, but good luck finding it.

Their launch was brilliant (I love the concept), but they need to come up with
a way to filter and summarize. I need to be able to grab 30 seconds out of a
video and nominate it for the daily "Best of JTV" or something.

~~~
abstractbill
Discovery at this scale is a hard problem. As we get bigger, more people set
up spam broadcasts too (streams with no interesting content and lots of
links), which makes the job even harder. We're working on it though ;-)

~~~
oldgregg
Have no doubt that you are :)

~~~
timr
For the record, we do have a way of making clips from videos that you're
watching. (Maybe we need to make that feature more prominent...)

------
prospero
So in other words, they have an average of 1320 feeds going at any time.
That's nothing to sneeze at, but the YouTube comparison doesn't seem quite
apples to apples.

~~~
icey
The fact that Justin.tv is beating YouTube in terms of volume of content
creation is at least impressive to me.

~~~
prospero
Not all content is made equal. On average, I'd say there's more than a
minute's worth of effort put into each minute of video posted to YouTube. Most
of the feeds on live video sites are static cameras pointed at televisions,
puppies, etc. There's some effort involved in setting these things up, but
it's certainly less than 1:1 with the amount of footage being uploaded.

I'm not trying to trivialize justin.tv's accomplishment, I just don't think
it's a particularly useful comparison.

~~~
DarkShikari
That's actually a really interesting metric: the amount of effort per minute
of video.

A quick mental runthrough of various video sites I've used suggests this would
be an effective predictor of content quality.

------
markbao
Quality not quantity.

------
syntaxfree
I'm a big fan of Vimeo, but it's gone very buggy re: uploading.

